# Purvis Bro. Queens



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Their business was for sale, but haven't heard/seen that anyone has taken it over. I too have Purvis queens, and have been very pleased.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Do they still sell the Golden? What is the new tele. Number?


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

It is my understanding that Purvis Brothers has recently moved to Tennessee. Sorry that I don't have contact information for you. Best wishes...


----------



## d.presson (Jun 14, 2006)

www.purvisbrothersbees.com

google gives this website, it current, all contact info is there


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I talked with Rosanne about a month ago. She said they were still trying to get up and running and MIGHT have some queens in the middle of summer. They are not going to run a huge operation as they were. Apperantly they had invested a lot of money on research that they were not getting fair compensation for, but its a long story I am sure. Every time I have talked with them they were awesome about helping me and giving advice. I hope they are blessed at their new location.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the help in locating a number for the Purvis Bros Queens.

I talked to Rosanne today. What a great wealth of Knowledge she has. It sounds to me that they were on the right track to better understand bee DNA. But then it got complicated.

I hope I get to try some of there queens some day.

Rosanne thanks for all your help and great conversation. I will keep in touch.

Brooklyn


----------

